# Heizungsregelung für zwei Kreise mit CX9010



## Wildsteve (3 September 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei eine Regelung für einen Kreis Fussbodenheizung und einen Kreis für Konvektoren zu erstellen. Die Fussbodenheizung soll mit Vorlauf max 45Grad und Rücklauf max. 35Grad (10 Grad Spreizung) laufen.
Der Konvektorkreis mit max 75/35Grad. Wir haben uns für ein Aussentemperaturgeführte Einstellung der VL-Temperatur geeinigt und ich habe dazu eine schöne Heizkurve errechnet, zB AT=0Grad VL=55Grad.

Es wird in jedem Kreis VL/RL über PT1000 Elemente gemessen, die Aussentemperatur über einen PT1000 Passivfühler. Mir stehen Druckunabhängige Regelkugelhähne von Belimo zur Verfügung, ansprechbar stetig über 2..10 V, Anspeisung 24V. Der Wasserfluß wird durch FU geregelte Pumpen auf konstante Menge gefahren. Ein Sicherheitsthermostat im FBH-Kreislauf verhindert eine Überlastung des Heizkreises. 
Ich habe auch schon einen fertigen Verteiler zur Anspeisung aller Kompnenten.

Mit Codesys und SPS bin ich an und für sich recht fit. Bisher habe ich aber nur Ablaufsteuerungen und keine Regelungen gemacht. Die KL4002 Klemmen habe ich bereits auf 2Leiter PT1000 umkonfiguriert.

Die große Frage ist, was soll ich als Regelbaustein verwenden und wie stimme ich das Verhalten der Ventile auf die Anforderung aus (öffnen und schließen der Ventile) bzw. was sind optimale Beschaltungsparameter.
Ich hätte mir auch vorgestellt für die Konvektoren eine Nachtabsenkung zu machen, das ist aber das geringste Problem.

Hat jemand ein funktionierendes Beispiel?

Vielen Dank und LG
Stefan


----------



## stefanm80 (14 September 2009)

Hallo,
wie viel Kenntnisse besitzt du denn in Regelungstechnik?
Ich würde dir empfehlen mal  mit einem P-Regler aus der oscat Bibliothek anzufangen. Wie die Streckenverstärkung in deinem Fall aussieht kann ich dir so nicht beantworten. Das kann man nur aus Kennlinien errechnen. Wie gesagt nehm mal einen P-Regler gebe eine Arbeitspunkt von z.B. 20 Prozent ein. Lege deine ist Temperatur an und gebe eine kleine Solltempertur vor.  Dann lass deinen Regelkreis laufen. Dein Ventil sollte sich nur geringfügig öffnen. Nur warte ab, bis du eine Konstante Rücklauftempertaur hast. Jetzt kannst du die P-Verstärkung langsam erhöhen bis die Regelabweichung zwischen Soll und Istwert geringer wird. 
Wenn dir die Verstärkung ermittelt hast ohne das der Regler zu schwingen anfängt, kannst du den P-Regler gegen einen PI-Regler austauschen. Der Vorteil eine PI-Reglers ist keine bleibende Regelabweichung. Gebee wieder deine P-Verstärkung ein. Als I-Anteil würde ich mal 10 min. vorgeben. Sollte dein Reglekreis instabil werden, dann erhöhe den I-Anteil. Das sind nur geschätzte Werte. Ich kenne in deinem Fall das Streckenverhalten nicht. Du kannst mir aber gerne schreiben, wenn du nach meiner Beschreibung vorgegangen bist. Vielleicht kann ich dir dann noch weiterhelfen.
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## GLT (14 September 2009)

Das Regleraustauschspielchen kannst Du dir schenken, da völlig unnötig.

Für Heizungsregelungen brauchst Du einen PI(D)-Regler ; die erforderlichen Reglereinstellwerte kannst Du mit dem Ziegler/Nichols-Verfahren ermitteln.

Die beiden Heizkreisregelungen würde ich in zyklisch laufenden Tasks (Taskkonfiguration) realisieren; aufgrund der Systemträgheit reicht eine Zykluszeit von 5sec.

Falls Du die Taskzeiten änderst, wirst Du die Reglerwerte neu ermittteln müssen.

Heizkurven werden eigentlich nach Auslegungstemperatur ausgerichtet - bei Dir wirds nicht kälter als 0 °C?

Die Heizungsfreigabe machste besser nicht an einer reinen Temperaturhysterese fest - berücksichtige das Speichervermögen des Gebäudes.

*Vorsicht bei den Belimoantrieben* - Werte unter 2Volt dürften diese als Schließen deuten (zumindest ist es bei den Luftklappenantrieben so). Der Reglerausgang von 0-100% könntest Du dann nicht einfach auf das 0-10Volt-Signal skalieren, da der Ventilantrieb dir Regelsprünge auslöst, d.h. 0-100% müssen 2-10 Volt ergeben 

Falls Du Zugriff auf die Zonenventile bzw. deren Stellung hast, kannst du von Witterungsführung auf Bedarfsführung umschwenken - macht keinen Sinn Wärme ohne deren Bedarf zur Verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Wildsteve (21 September 2009)

Danke für die Antworten. Den Regler werde ich als PI auslegen. 
Leider gibt es keine Raumtemperartur, also kann ich nur den Vorlauf über die Aussentemperatur regeln. Das sollte gelingen.

Ich habe auch die Ventilansteuerung so gewählt, dass quasi alles was Ventil offen bedeutet natürlich bei 2V beginnt. Natürlich wird es kälter als 0Grad, das war nur ein Besipiel 

Was die FBH betrifft werde ich wohl nicht viel regeln müssen bei der Trägheit.

lg


----------



## Der Nils (22 September 2009)

Hallo

Ich würde auf jeden Fall Raumfühler installieren.....hab selber die Erfahrung gemacht das die Heizungsanlage sparsamer arbeitet.

Besonders in den Übergangszeiten ist die Innentemperatur wichtig ,
Innen zu kalt und draußen noch zu warm ist keine Seltenheit.
Da muß man dann ständig die Kurve anpassen oder mit einem teureren Kompromiss leben.

wie GLT schon sagt warum unnötig wärme produzieren ......

Man heizt ja nicht für draußen mein außenfüler ist nur noch für die Statistik.
Wenn der Raum Wärme braucht Heizung an wenn nicht Heizung aus ganz egal was draußen ist.
Nachtabsenkung halte ich auch für überflüssig .... durch Langzeitaufzeichnung hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht das kaum sparefekt zu stande kommt weil die Heizung morgens  mehr ackern muß um den Taupunkt wieder nauch außen zu verschieben.


----------



## Tylerdurden88 (2 Dezember 2010)

*Bin bischen spät aber...*

...braucht noch jemand Rat bzgl. der Steuerung? Habe meine fertig.
4Heizkreise, 4-Wege Mischer, Raumthermostate, Witterungsgeführt,WLAN,vom Handy steuerbar,Kosten und Verbrauchsermittlung, mehrfach belegbare Zeitschaltuhr, Nachtabsenkung in mehreren Schritten,Automatische Betankungssteuerung,Vorrangschaltung,Kurvensteuerung,Nachtabsenkung über Mischer oder Bedarfssteuerung,Nachtabsenkung pro Heizkreis Regel-und Steuerbar,Visualisierung,Frostschutz,Überhitzung,Pumpenlogik(Pumpe laufen nicht dauernd,sondern nach Bedarf),Notsteuerung,Legionellen,Automatische Heizungsdruckreglung,Tankinhaltsmessung und Benachrichtigungen und und und...
spart gegenüber Steuerung Trimatic MC von Viessmann (3500l / anno) SPS (2000l / Anno) Heizungsanlage Bj.1992

gruß


----------



## Tylerdurden88 (2 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
da muss ich leider gegenhalten.
Ein Außenfühler ist nicht umsonst Vorgeschrieben, sondern erfüllt auch seinen Zweck in dem er die Kesseltemperatur (VL Temp) regelt.bei 0C brauche ich um die Räume zu heizen eine höhere Kesseltemperatur (VL Temp) als hätte man eine Außentemp von 15C.1C unnötige Wärmeerzeugung entsprechen bis zu 6% Heizkosten!!!!!!
Nachtabsenkung macht sehr wohl einen Sinn wenn richtig Programmiert und Angewendet.Meine Aufzeichnungen über 1,5 Jahre haben dieses ergeben. Es kommt nicht nur darauf an das man mit der SPS umgehen kann sondern man muss sich auch ein wenig mit der Materie der Hydraulik und Heizungstechnik auskennen.


----------



## Controllfreak (2 Dezember 2010)

hallo,

mich würde interesieren wie Du die u.g. Punkte realisiert hast



Tylerdurden88 schrieb:


> ..vom Handy steuerbar,Kosten und Verbrauchsermittlung,
> Automatische Betankungssteuerung,
> Automatische Heizungsdruckreglung,
> gruß



Gruß

controllfreak


----------



## Der Nils (2 Dezember 2010)

Hi

Eine höhere VL Temperatur kann ich doch auch ohne außenfühler bereitstellen.
Meine Raumfühler melden doch ob der Raum wärmer wird.....

Wenn also in einem devinierten Zeitraum die Temperatur nicht steig wird dei VL erhöht.
Andernfalls versuche ich natürlich die Temperaturen so klein wie möglich zu halten.
( Alle Ventile auf und über die VL Temp den tatsächlichen Bedarf
einstellen)

Wenn es draußen klirrend kalt ist aber die Sonne durch die Fenster scheint brauch ich die VL nicht zu erhöhen.
(Großflächige Wärmeschutzverglasung)
Würde ich Außentemperaturabhängig heizen hätte ich an allen Sonnigen wintertagen eine zu hohe VL bereitgestellt ohne sie wirklich zu benötigen.
Und jedes Grad mehr VL kostet proportional mehr.

Nachtabsenkung mache ich nicht da Unsere Erdwärmeanlage sowiso schon eher kleine VL Temperaturen fährt.
Und es mit so kleinen VL Temperaturen nicht möglich ist das ganze morgens schnell wieder anzuheben.


----------



## Tylerdurden88 (3 Dezember 2010)

Der Nils schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Eine höhere VL Temperatur kann ich doch auch ohne außenfühler bereitstellen.
> Meine Raumfühler melden doch ob der Raum wärmer wird.....
> ...


 
_Das ist ein ZUSÄTZLICHES feature meiner Steuerung_


----------



## Tylerdurden88 (3 Dezember 2010)

Controllfreak schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> mich würde interesieren wie Du die u.g. Punkte realisiert hast
> 
> ...


 
das berechnen ist ziemlich komplex
mit dem Handy hab ich über Wincc,einer Cp343-1 und DynDNS realisiert


----------



## Controllfreak (3 Dezember 2010)

Auf welcher HW läuft WinCC bei Dir? Ich frage wegen des Stromverbrauchs.


----------

